# Trimmer Line



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

What Brand and Diameter Trimmer Line are you guys using? I bought a Bulk Roll, forgot the brand and the tag is long gone!


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

.125, bulk cant remember name its red and got 4 "edges" on it


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

No name brand i guess it is, but it mics at .080 diameter.


----------



## junebug1701 (Sep 23, 2010)

I use the black .130 "twizzler" line from Sears. That $15 roll is going to last a long time.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

i always used the aftermarket heads with the three replaceable blades. those little plastic blades would chop through some pretty big weeds no problem


----------



## Yardman (Sep 24, 2010)

I bought my Stihl FS 55-R last summer. I had about an acre of weeds that were 6 feet high. (dead and brown) I didn't want to run my mower through there because I couldn't see what I might run over. The orange line that came with it was useless. I bought the 3 blade head and a bag of a dozen blades and that got me through that project. They cut well, but I broke a few. The trick is to cut with the edge of the circle and not get too impatient. (Same with the string...)

During normal operations around the place, I found that I was spending more time re-stringing the thing than cutting with it. It was very frustrating. I tried a string that had 3 edges thinking it would cut better, but it broke pretty often as well. 

Then I found a string at Lowes, made by Husqvarna, that has a titanium string down the middle. It's silver and costs about 12.00 for a pretty big roll. (Not sure how long) I have found that now, I can run through about 2 tanks of gas before I run out of string and it almost never breaks.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

ill have to check that out


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 15, 2010)

I use namebrand Stihl octogon shaped trimmer line. I'm not sure exactly what the thickness is but it is one of the thickest ones available. The octogon shape line really cuts a bit better than most round line that I used before.


----------

